# Lots of lionhead babies ;)



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have 8 litters due!! I didnt think ALL would take,BUT i know for sure 5 have taken. They are all due from the 22-to the 30th! I cant wait! So i will be posting LOTS of pictures as the litters start tohit the ground. 

Rachel 

http://shadywoodslionheads.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 23, 2010)

Misty had 4 babies this morning! im pretty sure the colors of 3 but one is pink with a black sadle and some spots? is it possible for a siamese sable and black tort to have a broken?I will post pics when she calms down,i almost lost my handlol

And Lilly is nesting like crazy.....but instead of using her hair she is pulling she is eating it? its her first litter. I think shes a little lost lol


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are pics of 2 of them.







Color?











I will post pics when their hair starts to come in


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 23, 2010)

Lilly just had 5! one was dead i think she laid on it but for this being her first litter she is doing awsome!


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Oct 23, 2010)

Those babies look really good the broken looks like a broken black or even a broken black tort and yes it is possible for two solids to have a broken just depends on there parents background cause just look at the mini rex years ago most breeders just breed solid to solid and they still got brokens just cause of the ancesters that was not even on ther pedigrees......Toby


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you very much Toby. I was not expecting brokens lol im hoping its a doe and turns out nice because if so she is staying with me


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here are Lillys(sable point) and Chewbaccas(Black-Tort) babies. Im also hoping for a nice girl from this litter.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 23, 2010)

always amazed at how tiny they are at the start.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow they are so cute, I can't wait to see what the others have and to watch these beauties grow :inlove:


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Oct 23, 2010)

*iluvdutchrabbbits90 wrote: *


> Thank you very much Toby. I was not expecting brokens lol im hoping its a doe and turns out nice because if so she is staying with me


You are very welcome and if iwas you if the broken turns out to be a good one I would keep it if it was a buck or a doe


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 25, 2010)

Harmony just had 7 babies!I was thinking she would maybe have 3 lol i was just a little off. That puts meat 15 lionhead kits! oh boy... Oh and so far their are 14 DM and one SM.


----------



## Brearune (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh boy!! Can't wait for more pics!!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are Harmony's 7.






And here are Lillys 4.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here are Mistys 4. out of 15 kits 1 is a SM and the rest all DM. We have had 16 born and only lost one so far,thank God lol For Lilly and Harmony being first time moms they r doing awsome.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee look at all them precious babies :big kiss:

Goodness the difference in them already, awwwwwwww!

And 7 new ones...you're going to be having so much fun, I'm jealous


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, lots of babies! Have fun!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay Nala just had 4! Sheis a sealdad is black tort. I will post pics of them later! I am now up too 19 lionhead kits! and still have 4 due! Iknow my REW doe due on the 28th is for sure pregnant. The other 3 im not so sure about. Im hoping the last 3 didnt takeWhat was i thinking? lol


----------



## Brearune (Oct 26, 2010)

Eee, I want a lionhead so bad.... I need to go to Ohio!! LOL


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Brearune wrote: *


> Eee, I want a lionhead so bad.... I need to go to Ohio!! LOL


LOL yes you do! You would havealot too choose from


----------



## mewlingcricket (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow!!! congrats!! I thought I had my hands full with 9 lionhead kits and 6 N.D. kits, but you certainly are overflowing with babies. Good luck and please keep us updated


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here are Mistys they are now 5 days old. I know one is a black tort one is either a seal or black and the other a broken and the last one im not sure.It is real light with dark feet and tail maybe a sable point?

Here is the broken DM and seal/black SM.







And here is the black tort and ? both DM.






And here are Nalas now 3 days old. Im thinking 2 are Black tort and not sure about the other 2.











And here are Harmonys 3 days old. She cleans them and feeds them some what. But not enough. So i have to hold them on her once to twice a day. I might give the 2 tiny one to Nala. One ispretty tiny but a strong little baby so i hope s/he makes itray:All are black torts. Im going to have tons of torts lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww how precious!

I hope the 2 tiny ones continue to do well :inlove:


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 29, 2010)

well the one little tort babie isnt doint to well. were of too get kitten milk re placer. i know i should ofgot it before they were born ray:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

I hope he pulls through ray:


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 31, 2010)

RIP little tort baby  But on the other hand the other 18 are doing well!! Gemini and Sky are nesting so 2 more litters on the way! I will take more pics when eyes start to open!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 31, 2010)

They are all very cute! I have a question: how do you know which ones are single mane and which ones are double mane when they don't have any fur?


----------



## Brearune (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reading something about that online... isn't it that they have a little fur that you can judge by? I dunno, but I'm curious too


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes they have fur going down their backs and their sides are bald.I can tell by 2-3 days.

these two are Double mane. See were they have hair going in but are bald along the 

Sides?






And here is from the same litter. See how hair grew in all over?so this is a Single Mane.


----------



## Skybunny11 (Oct 31, 2010)

How many babies do you have so far? haha adorable!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 31, 2010)

So far 20 were born and 2 didnt make it so we have 18!! I really didnt think this many would take....i ALWAYS have to breed my does 3-4 times before they take...not this time tho lol NO more babies for a while after this LOL


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow that is really interesting!! I learnt something new today


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 1, 2010)

I have never ever heard of getting a broken without a broken parent. Makes me wonder if it is a sable point or one of those lighter colors that maybe looks broken till all the fur comes in. 

Good luck with all the babies.


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, *18 *babies must be keeping the Momma buns and you super busy!

I'm sorry 2 didn't make it.

Jo xx


----------



## mewlingcricket (Nov 1, 2010)

They are really looking cute, I love how much they change day to day at this age. Keep us posted


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are some Christmas pictures of Lillys babys now 12 days old. Andone of the pigs


----------

